# Cleaner Shrimp



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

My 29g oceanic biocube has a little extra amount of algae and i was wondering if 2 cleaner shrimp will do the job of controlling the algae... please reply asap!


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, cleaner shrimp won't control algae I'm afraid. They're called cleaner shrimps not because they clean up your tank but because they clean parasites off fish and eat them. If you have excessive algae growth you should be looking at what's causing it.

What are your nitrate and phosphate levels? Are you using reverse osmosis water? What colour is the algae? How long has the tank been running?

Sorry for all the questions, but the info is helpful in providing answers.

Have you got any type of clean up crew in at the moment? eg. snails, dwarf hermit crabs etc?

Mark


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, the algae is bright green, and a dark brownish colour, i thought that cleaner shrimp eat algae.. i think ill get some for my fish then, lol... im not running reverse osmosis and both phosphate and nitrate lvls are normal, and right now i have around 15 snails and 20+ hermit crabs, and 5+ emerald crabs and 1 arrow crab and then i have these pinkish looking slug things that have little appendages that come from there body, i have no clue what they are... but if you have any other q's ask, i need to control this problem.. i run the lights about 11 hours a day


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

If you do think you have an algae problem it's probably due to too many nutrients in the water. When you say phosphate and nitrate levels are normal, what does that mean? What are the test kit readings?

Nuisance algae will feed off po4 and no3, keeping both levels as close to zero will help eliminate algae problems. Using RO water can help achieve this by removing it from the source water. 

By the sound of things you have plenty of clean up crew, maybe add a couple of true turbo snails, these eat algae at a much faster rate than standard astrae snails.

The pinkishs things sound like bristleworms which are a useful free member of the cleanup crew, and a favourite food of the arrow crab.

Also think about reducing the number of hours you have the lights on for, 8-9 hours is plenty enough imo.

cheers,

Mark


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for the info, but what excatly is RO?, if you could explain the process i could maybe invest in that...


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you ever heard of a galapgous cleaner shrimp?, is it a good one to get for the sake of the fish? Below is a link 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/pro...LBJRUZAXLQGbsGDszpX7884yhIR1owyGw~VqSOGrIF4LW


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry, RO = Reverse Osmosis water.


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with what ReefAddict said.
But it would help to know what the exact levels of the PO4 and NO3 (phos and trates) are. When you get the reading it may say zero or be fairly low - this is because the nuisance algaes are eating them up at a fast enough rate that they won't read.

Where is the algae growing? On the glass, rocks, or sand? Some of the phos and trates can come from the rocks and sand.

Also how much/how often are feeding? If you are overfeeding then the extra food can lead to algae growth.

Oh and the link you posted gives me an internal server error.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i might be over feeding, the algae is growing everywhere... I know its Reverse Osmosis, but what is it??... when you go here go to the bottom and its the 2nd last one
AdvancedSearchResult - Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place

Galapagos Cleaner Shrimp | Shrimp | Corals & Invertebrates | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com
Maybe the second one will work


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

goldenmacman said:


> i might be over feeding, the algae is growing everywhere... I know its Reverse Osmosis, but what is it??...


Apologies again. 

Reverse Osmosis is the finest filtration available. The RO process works by separating contaminants from water by forcing the water through a semi-permeable membrane. This membrane acts as a physical barrier to almost all molecules with a molecular weight greater than 200grams/mole.

For example, the membrane may allow passage of water molecules, but blocks molecules of dissolved salt. Unwanted molecules are retained by the membrane while the ultra-pure water continues on for use or further treatment.

Further treatment is can be running the purified water through a deionised resin chamber, usually the final stage of the filtration system.

Basically you are left with the purest water you can get. A small 50gallon per day unit can cost as little as $130 here in the UK, not sure how much they go for in the US, but worth every penny. Reefers are water keepers, get that right and the corals and fish will thrive.

Mark


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

the galapagos cleaner looks like a cousin of the atlantic peppermint shrimp. They are more scavengers eating left over food. I don't believe they will help with algae although i am not sure.

RO is water that has been filtered (depending on how many stages) through a fine filter membrane, a carbon block, a sediment cartridge (i believe), and depending on the unit a DI (de-ionization) sector. Plain RO water is usually around 95-99% pure water and RO/DI water is usually around 98% - 99% pure water. The pure water means there are no extra heavy metals, minerals, or any other additives to the water.

I hope this helps


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks, one more q... what type of cleaner shrimp should i get to help clean my fish?, NOT my algae


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Reef addict and I posted at the same time, a decent RO system is around $100 - $200+ depending on the number of stages and brand. Like RA said, they are worth every penny.


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen them occasionally for sale over here, not as nice looking as a regular cleaner shrimp but they will clean off parasites. I've noticed that in my tank the only fish the shrimps bother with are the larger ones, the smaller fish like clowns, wrasse etc don't bother going to the shrimp at all.

Mark


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

For cleaning the fish I like the Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp - Saltwater Aquarium Shrimps for Marine Reef Aquariums: Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

ok say i get this RO how do i install and how do i use it?
Standard Reverse Osmosis Systems - 4 stage 50 gallon per day reverse osmosis filtration system D&T Aquarium Supplies Aquarium supplies for reef, saltwater, freshwater and ponds at discounted prices.


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

most that i have seen they are connected under or next to a sink - i do not know how to exactly install it as i get mine for free at the lfs i work at.


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Very simple to plumb in and use. As said on that system, it comes with a self piercing valve that you just clamp onto the cold water feed. Doing it this way it will be plumbed in permanently, but you can buy faucet adapters to enable you to use the unit as and when you need. RO units produce a lot of waste water so you also need somewhere for the waste to drain to. I have my unit permanently plumbed in with the RO dripping into a 26 litre bucket. I use an auto shut off kit (which is basically a ball valve like in a WC) When the bucket is full, the RO unit shuts off.

Mark


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

right now i have a biocube, so where would i put it, i dont have a sump, and what cold water feed?.. i dont understand at all, could you FULLY explain the whoel process to me... sorry for this inconvinience


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

if im not mistaken, what he means by cold water feed is the cold water pipe on your sink


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

he'll have to explain more in full as im not sure how.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

but my tank isnt by a sink, its in a totally different part of the house... so what it does it connext to the sink, not the tank?


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

goldenmacman said:


> right now i have a biocube, so where would i put it, i dont have a sump, and what cold water feed?.. i dont understand at all, could you FULLY explain the whoel process to me... sorry for this inconvinience


Not a problem, although I do need some sleep, 1:00am here.

It doesn't fit on or have to be near the tank. The water feed for the RO unit comes from your cold water pipe in the house that run to your taps/faucets. Once connected to the water pipe, the unit will begin to fill and the waste pipe coming out of the RO unit will start to run quite quickly so needs to drain off somewhere. I am probably the wrong person to try and explain this as our UK plumbing system is probably different than the US.


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's a smaller unit that can connect to a tap.

D&T Aquarium Supplies Standard Reverse Osmosis Systems - Aquarium supplies for reef, saltwater, freshwater and ponds at discounted prices.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

so i connect it to a tap and then what?


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Turn the tap on and fill a bucket.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

and do that with the water in the bucket?


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm getting the feeling you think these are complicated bits of equipment. Very simple to use.

Right. Use the water to mix salt with for your water changes and also use it for your top up water.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah i do..lol.. so let me get this straight,. the RO doesnt clean the water currently in my tank, just the water im ptting in?


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

The RO doesn't clean the water currently in your tank but it stops you putting more and more crap in the tank from you faucet water. If there is phosphate and nitrate or any other crap in the water you are currently putting into your tank, every time you add more whether it's from a water change or just to top up, you are concentrating the phosphate and nitrate levels. Using RO you will only be adding pure filtered water and dillute the nutrients thus starving the nuisance algae of what they're feeding off.

Mark


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

oh, i get my water premade from my fish store, and they use RO, i talked to them about that the other day


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, if you'd have mentioned that before it might have saved me a bit of time.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

lol, wasnt sure...but thanks for your time and explainations


----------



## Brevirostris (Jul 31, 2008)

You might treat yourself to some sea slugs.
They usually get rid of the bad algae.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i was going to get a sea hare.. same thing i believe..


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what fish are in your cube? puffers will eat cleaner shrimps.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

BTW, how long has this tank been in operation? Algae overgrowth in the initial periods are not uncommon. I second the advice about using RO/DI water. If you have a reef you should use pure water. The RO units are not connected directly to your tank. They produce the water, which then must be placed in the tank manually or by a separate plumbing link. Also, what salt mix are you using? Some cheaper mixes are higher in contaminants. Lastly, what type of protein skimmer do you use? I think a skimmer is mandatory, especially if you have a high nutrient load. Good luck!


----------

